# Leaf problems !



## Dan149 (Nov 15, 2016)

Hi guys,
I'm hoping someone from the community can help ,I have a , "Prince Edward of York x praestans" that is showing a nutrient deficiency I believe ,the leaves are a light yellowy green, with the dark green veins that can be seen through the leaf , any ideas? I'd really appreciate any help to id the problem,I hope this pic helps,





Thanks 
Dan

Sent from my GT-I9195I using Tapatalk


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 15, 2016)

Looks fine to me, assuming you are giving the plant lots of light.


----------



## Dan149 (Nov 16, 2016)

Thanks for the reply, I seem to remember it being a deeper green when I purchased it, I use R.O water and have read that magnesium deficiency can be a problem, could it be that?, do you think epsom salts might help, thanks again

Sent from my GT-I9195I using Tapatalk


----------



## Brabantia (Nov 16, 2016)

Dan149 said:


> Thanks for the reply, I seem to remember it being a deeper green when I purchased it, I use R.O water and have read that magnesium deficiency can be a problem, could it be that?, do you think epsom salts might help, thanks again
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9195I using Tapatalk


Which fertilizer are you using? Is it Magnesium in the fertilizer you use?

Envoyé de mon Nexus 9 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Dan149 (Nov 16, 2016)

Thanks for the reply, I've started using akerne s rain mix, it does contain magnesium, but I was using orchid focus grow feed , I'm hoping the new feed will help

Sent from my GT-I9195I using Tapatalk


----------

